# Bettas eat snails?



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

Will my male betta eat any snails off of live plants?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

No, not usually. If you smash them he might. But they don't have the jaw strength for shell crunching.


----------



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

My red snail has had lots of babies recently and my bettas dont even bother them.. that I see anyway since there are so many of them lol

My tank at work also has snails in it... small brown ones with curly shells... and they dont get bothered either

Occasionally my betta will have a go at the big snail but only rarely and it seems not to affect the snail.


----------



## girlie4bubbles (Apr 13, 2009)

has anyone put a mystery snail with a betta?


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

my betta loved baby snails. he cured my snail problem in my 15 gallon tank.
mind you once they were bigger than his mouth there was no chance he could eat them.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

girlie4bubbles said:


> has anyone put a mystery snail with a betta?


yeah, my betta never bothered them


----------

